# New to edmonton lookin for classic rock drummer and bassist



## hillierwayne (Nov 2, 2006)

As said, looking for new members to classic rock cover band. Also interested in writing new stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Classic Rock is a pretty broad descriptor which could mean anything from Al Stewart to Bob Welch to ELO to The Monkees to Pink Floyd to Black Sabbath to Fleetwod Mac to ABBA. Care to be a little more specific?

I suspect a drummer will be easier to find in Edmonton than a bassist.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Check out the introductions part of this forum. It's called "For New Users". There's a bassist in Edmonton looking to meet musicians.


----------

